# First Dual Champion German Shepherd



## Samba (Apr 23, 2001)

The first dual champion German Shepherd in AKC titled this year....

http://newchallengekennels.com/

Congrats to Jon Scarr and his girl!


----------



## ChristenHolden (Jan 16, 2010)

WOW what a dog! I bet her pups are worth their weight in Gold! She can work and show.


----------



## MaggieRoseLee (Aug 17, 2001)

Samba said:


> The first dual champion German Shepherd in AKC titled this year....
> 
> http://newchallengekennels.com/
> 
> Congrats to Jon Scarr and his girl!


Congrats, nice to be the first! and loving it's a girldog (I've always said they are clearly better than those dopey boydogs!!! :wild: )


----------



## Samba (Apr 23, 2001)

Bitches rule!!


----------



## sagelfn (Aug 13, 2009)

MaggieRoseLee said:


> Congrats, nice to be the first! and loving it's a girldog (I've always said they are clearly better than those dopey boydogs!!! :wild: )


:rofl: I should object but Sage is a total goofball

Congrats


----------



## sagelfn (Aug 13, 2009)

Samba said:


> Bitches rule!!


:spittingcoffee: :rofl:


----------



## Keylogh (Jun 5, 2010)

She is on the May cover of the GSD Review and June cover of the GSD Quarterly along with short article submission. Still have 3 pup's left that need good working homes. She's OFA Good and Sire is OFA Excellent. FYI -- she can work/tend +200 sheep.


----------



## Gsdldy (May 7, 2010)

Congrats on your girl Keylogh!! She's what a real GSD should be.


----------



## elisabeth_00117 (May 17, 2009)

Congrats!


----------



## cliffson1 (Sep 2, 2006)

Super Congrats on your girl, Keylogh. It is extremely exciting to see an AKC Champion demonstrate this level of working ability. To work 200 sheep is an awesome task and requires all of the mental and physical attributes of this great breed. It also reqires a strong committment from the owner/breeder(if they are one and the same). Very very nice!!


----------



## holland (Jan 11, 2009)

Congrats. She's pretty...like the pic with the sheep


----------



## robinhuerta (Apr 21, 2007)

Congrats to the breeder & owner!
I am a firm believer in "Function WITH Form"!.......
Robin


----------



## cliffson1 (Sep 2, 2006)

Robin so am I. I have a nine month female doing herding and the instructor who is big into all UKC events keeps pushing me to put her in the breed ring. She tells me when the dog is sidegaiting with the sheep, she actually catches herself admiring her movement. I may let her talk me into it.


----------



## Andaka (Jun 29, 2003)

I think that all conformation judging should be done while herding. There is no outside influences that way -- you see just the dog.


----------



## elisabeth_00117 (May 17, 2009)

Daphne, that is a great idea! 

I think the breed should be judged when working anyways!


----------

